# Be quiet straight Power 10  Anschluss von Lüftern



## yukie243 (21. Juli 2016)

*Be quiet straight Power 10  Anschluss von Lüftern*

Hallo Community, 

Meine Frage richtet sich nach den unten stehenden 2 Netzteilen. 

*be quiet straight Power 10  CM 500
be quiet pure power 9 Cm 500 *

Ich möchte mir derzeit wieder einen neuen PC selbst zusammenbauen. Hierbei soll ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe und ein Asus maximus vii ranger zum Einsatz kommen mit einer CPU Kompaktwasserkühlung Arctic liquid freezer 240.  

Das Gehäuse verfügt über eigene Lüfteranschlüsse was recht praktisch zur Verkabelung ist. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie dies dann anzuschließen ist. Sollte das Kabel des Gehäuses nun an das Mainboard oder an das Netzteil........ Denn ich habe gelesen dass die neuen Be quiet Netzteile über keine Lüfteranschlüsse mehr verfügen. 

Ist ein Anschluss der "Lüfterverteilung"  (ich nenne es jetzt mal so. Ich meine mehrere feste Anschlüsse im Gehäuse für Lüfter) an das Mainboard möglich?Dann würden ja 6 Lüfter letztlich an einem CPU Fan Steckplatz am Mainboard stecken. Kann mir das nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Oder sollte das direkt ans Netzteil (hierdurch würde ich aber das Mainboard und die Lüftetsteuerung von Asus umgehen). 

Bisher wurde mein CPU Kühler einfach einzeln ans Mainboard angesteckt und gut wars. Aber diese Gehäuse Lüftersteckplätze sing ja schon irgendwie klasse.   

Google und Sufu Kat mich leider nicht weiter gebracht.


----------



## Körschgen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Be quiet straight Power 10  Anschluss von Lüftern*

Du hängst die Lüfter an den Hub (6* 3pin) und versorgst diesen mit nem Sata Stromkabel (das von den Festplatten).
Vom Hub geht ein 4 pin zum Mainboard 4 pin Anschluss, dieser gibt das PWM Signal an den Hub weiter; danach werden die Lüfter dann geregelt...


----------



## yukie243 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Be quiet straight Power 10  Anschluss von Lüftern*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Also kommt der Strom für die "Verteilerdose" vom Netzteil und das Signal vom Mainboard. Ist ja perfekt. 

Alle Probleme gelöst.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Be quiet straight Power 10  Anschluss von Lüftern*

Das Case hat einen Sata Stromanschluss. Du musst also einen Sata Stecker vom Netzteil dort einstecken und fertig.


----------

